# Kyushu J7W1 Shinden



## pampa14 (Mar 2, 2014)

I share with you some photos of the Kyushu J7W1 Shinden (Magnificent Lightning), the only aircraft of canard configuration to be ordered in quantity production anywhere in the world during WWII. The first flight occurred on August 3, 1945, and with the war ending soon after the project reached its preempted conclusion. The photos can be found in the link:

Aviação em Floripa: Kyushu J7W1 Shinden


Hope you enjoy and thanks for visiting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2014)

Just pure elegance, thanks for posting!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2014)

THX for sharing.


----------



## GingahNinja (Mar 5, 2014)

Very cool. I've always felt that this plane would tip on it's prop (@$$) with the rear landing gear design lol. Pretty cool plane non the less


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2018)

Very cool


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 24, 2019)

Kyushu J7W1 Shinden Kyushu J7W1 Shinden (Magnificent Lightning)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 2, 2022)

Does anybody know the story behind this picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2022)

How's your Japanese?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 3, 2022)

I can't read this

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2022)

Tha caption says that's the J7W1 with the propulsion unit dismounted , perhaps waiting for a new jet engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 3, 2022)

Is this the Shinden in the NASM or another prototype? Perhaps at wars end, caught part way through the enlarged oil cooler upgrade?

Is this in Japan, or in the US?


----------



## Shinpachi (May 4, 2022)

The other 2 airframes were under construction but no idea whether or not that is one of them.
The first prototype was abandoned in a cave. That was handed to the US side with no canopy/wind-shield glasses after restoration.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2022)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2022)

In this book:






I found this:






But I don't know what it says!






Does it reveal what and where? Who know! 😆

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 16, 2022)

全海軍将兵の期待を一身に集め、敗色間近い日本の空にはばたいた「震電」であったが、遂に満足なテストさえ行なわれぬまま祖国と運命を共にした。夏草のおい茂る中に痛ましい姿で天空をあおぐ様は、刀折れ矢尽きた日本の命運を象徴するものか、「見果てぬ夢」への断ちがたい執念をあらわすものなのだろうか．．．．．？。音速の2倍が常識となった今日の眼からは最高時速740㎞/hという値はいささかの驚きもよびおこさないが、絶望的な状況下にあって本機の開発に携わった人々の気迫は今もなお鮮烈に甦ってくるかのようだ。「震電」、もって瞑すべし.....。

In the hopes of all naval officers and men, it was "Shinden" that soared in the sky of Japan which was about to lose its entity but at last it shared its fate with its homeland without satisfactory tests. Was this remains left in the summer weeds a symbol of the fate of Japan whose sword had been broken and exhausted or was it a sign of an unwavering obsession with "an endless dream".....? From today's standards, twice the speed of sound is nothing new. Maximum speed of 740 km/h does not bring any surprise but the spirit of the people who were engaged in the development of this machine in a desperate situation seems to be still vividly alive. With the "Shinden", you should meditate.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 16, 2022)

Very poetic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2022)

Yes...but I was hoping it would describe the picture.

Either way, thank you for your translation my friend. Much obliged.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

